# What ever happened to Gina and Mark of the Fat Girls and Feeders documentary?



## Miss Lucy (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knew how these two are doing now? Are they still together, is Gina okay?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 14, 2007)

I really don't know, but I do remember seeing her in that documentary that had footage of the Vegas Bash. That was last year, so I would think she's ok.


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 15, 2007)

I wish them well, just sad that the documentary seemed to demonize Mark and have Gina as a helpless victim. Though on the old board they stated it was not the case. I can definately see reasons to be wary when producers every now and then start granting invites etc.


----------



## Observer (Dec 15, 2007)

Back in the nineties I had opportuinity to talk with Gina online while helping someone else, I believe from Tucson, AZ, in an AOL chat room. Initially I thought she was faking her identity but had it confirmed by a person whose credentials were impeccable.

She was very compassionate and helpful in the discussion. On the basis of that conversation alone, although others occasionally ensued, I can assure you she was not then a helpless anything but quite articulate and capable of thinking and speaking for herself. I doubt if she ever would be otherwise.

Although I've heard reports that go further than this, indicating that after withdrawing from public view and selling of videos she lost considerable weight and is now enjoying the pleasures of raising a family, these reports are unconfirmed. The good news at least is that there are no negative reports.


----------



## Gina (Dec 16, 2007)

First of all, I'm doing well. Mark and I are still together living in Arizona. Our daughter is thriving, 15 years old, and getting good grades in High School, and pursuing her favorite after school activities of chatting with her friends and taking guitar lessons. She's pretty good actually! 

As for me, Ive gone back to school, after oh, way too long, and am attempting to get my degree in writing. 

As for Mark, he's still gainfully employed, 15 years at the same place, still frustrated with Company politics, but looking forward to retirement in 15 or so years. 

Just as a caution, ANYBODY who is thinking of granting an interview should include a clause in their contract that says that you as the interview-ee will not be portrayed in a negative fashion. Heaven knows we learned our lesson... most painfully.

Thank you for your concern.. I really appreciate it. And also, thank you Observer for your kind and encouraging words.

Gina


----------



## Emma (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you're doing well Gina. I'm at school doing a degree in writing too  Hows that going for you? I'm enjoying it but I don't like some of the other pointless moduals that you have to do on my course too. 

You should stick around, you'd be a great (re)addition to this board.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Dec 16, 2007)

Sounds like life is awesome, G. Good to hear, woman.


----------



## Gina (Dec 16, 2007)

CurvyEm

I totally agree with you. I am just now finishing up my math  requirement for the degree. After 3 semesters of Algebra ( and no, I really don't care what X equals) and 1 semester of "Topics in College Math" I can be done with that part of the whole ordeal. 

Thank you for the welcome!

Gina


----------



## Emma (Dec 17, 2007)

Gina said:


> CurvyEm
> 
> I totally agree with you. I am just now finishing up my math  requirement for the degree. After 3 semesters of Algebra ( and no, I really don't care what X equals) and 1 semester of "Topics in College Math" I can be done with that part of the whole ordeal.
> 
> ...



Oh dear. I'm SO glad I don't have to do math!! That would be me kicked straight out of uni.


----------



## VVET (Dec 17, 2007)

I had that when I was in high school, freshman & junior year and got straight A's, although that was in the late sixties


----------



## lysh (Dec 17, 2007)

going back to school after awhile can be scary (im doing that too)... but it can also be very personally rewarding. I hope you are finding that to be true. Very glad to hear its going well for you, Mark and your daughter, Gina. (ps: I sent you a PM) .

regards!
LYSH


----------



## Adrian (Dec 19, 2007)

Gina said:


> I am just now finishing up my math requirement for the degree. After 3 semesters of Algebra ( and no, I really don't care what X equals)


I am happy you are finishing your math requirements. Next to BBWs, I love math..... designing backpacks for snow camping, cross country skiing, backpacking, etc. OR, the front edge of the B-2 bomber is not a straight line it is actually an arc with a radius of 2,629 feet! All sorts of good stuff!
Say, how did qualify for your degree and escape without geometry or trig?

Adrian


----------



## Gina (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh Adrian its because my major is in English with a writing emphasis. If I was headed for different degree say in the sciences or engineering I would have had many more math classes to suffer th...errr... take...

thank you for asking though!

Gina


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jan 13, 2008)

Just a heads up, I have just seen this upped on a UK TV torrent site.

Not sure if that will cause an issue but thought you may want to know. I spose they made sure you didn't get repeat fees or owt?


----------

